
Weibo to ban gay, violent content from platform - onetimemanytime
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/weibo-ban-gay-violent-content-platform-031005838--finance.html
======
sterlind
A good example that social progress is not the inevitable outcome of economic
progress.

It seems like things are getting worse for LGBT people world-wide. Why is this
happening? Are we perceived as a threat, somehow?

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
Perhaps this is stating the obvious, but I don't think there's universal
agreement on what constitutes "social progress".

~~~
sterlind
Good point. Even economic development is hard to define, and that can be
measured in dollars!

------
dqpb
I wonder how many points you lose from your social credit score for being gay?

